# Cycle route 20 , Crawley to Brighton



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2014)

I'm trying to find the cycle route from London to Brighton as I hit part of it the other day . I have found cycle route 20 here http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Crawley_to_Brighton-Cycle-Route-2349.html and from searching online I understand that route 21 goes from Crawley to London but I cant seem to find the whole London to Brighton route anywhere .
Anyone know where the info is hiding please ?
Sorry , should have added from South / West London


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jun 2014)

If i's any use to you, this was my first london/brighton (avoiding ditchling), following 20 (with a couple of wrong turns)

http://app.strava.com/activities/12097668


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2014)

I've done Brighton to Crawley on two occasions but never found a good route from Crawley. Last time I simply TT'd the main road past Gatwick to Reigate. From there the A217 to Morden and the A24 to Central London. Not pretty, but fast.
The FNRttC last used a route than incorporated Pebblecombe hill, and some nice back-roads, however Pebblecombe is fine coming down, but up ....


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2014)

The Sustrans site can be quite helpful sometimes

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/route-21


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2014)

Much nicer ways, using country lanes, to get to Brighton from London, esp SW London, than using the tedious NCN20 south of Crawley which will see you riding alongside a dual carriageway (complete with Vroooooom noises and lorry wakes) for miles on end. Who wants to volunteer to ride through Crawley* for fun? NCN20's redeeming feature is it gets you over the Downs without a major climb. But what's wrong with climbing?

(*Born there, love the place, but the cycling capital of West Sussex it ain't - actually it probably is which makes me want to weep....)

gis a shout if you want a west of the A23/NCN20 route. (or even an east of, or shout out to a FNRttC-er for a gps track you can tweak to avoid ditchling beacon)


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2014)

Considering my route there was on the A24 a lot of the way I found riding alongside the A23 rather nice  To be honest any route from the Twickenham area via back roads would be great . The more direct would be better as I was thinking there and back in a day .


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Considering my route there was on the A24 a lot of the way I found riding alongside the A23 rather nice  To be honest any route from the Twickenham area via back roads would be great . The more direct would be better as I was thinking there and back in a day .




You are more then welcome to join us...*HERE*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Considering my route there was on the A24 a lot of the way I found riding alongside the A23 rather nice  To be honest any route from the Twickenham area via back roads would be great . The more direct would be better as I was thinking there and back in a day .


@ianrauk's route is top south of Crawley.

I'd go Twickenham, Thames Ditton, Oxshott, Leatherhead, Mickleham, Dorking, Newdigate, Rusper, Faygate, Colgate, Pease Pottage, and pick up Ian's route.

Or Rusper, straight through Horsham, Hammerpond Road, Slaugham Staplefield and Ian's route.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the options and invite 
What im trying to do is work out a regular route for myself as its a nice ride for a sunny sunday . I guess I really need to work out my own way from here to Crawley and then pick up Ians route as suggested .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Thanks for the options and invite
> What im trying to do is work out a regular route for myself as its a nice ride for a sunny sunday . I guess I really need to work out my own way from here to Crawley and then pick up Ians route as suggested .


Is there something in Crawley you find _that_ attractive?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Is there something in Crawley you find _that_ attractive?




The Maccy D's does a fine coffee...


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2014)

I like the tarmac there


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I like the tarmac there


Just as well, there's not much else....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> The Maccy D's does a fine coffee...


Pease Pottage does better


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I like the tarmac there


So long as you aren't marrying into my family you'll be fine.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jun 2014)

um, the ditchling devil is quite a nice route (and as mentioned, you can skip devils dyke). 

oh, and twickenham? Hi, neighbour!


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> um, the ditchling devil is quite a nice route (and as mentioned, you can skip devils dyke).
> 
> oh, and twickenham? Hi, neighbour!


I was hoping to keep it at around 100 miles to make it an easy one ...... OOooooooo listen to me saying a 100 miles is easy 
I'm in Hanworth so not far from Twickenham but its close enough so


----------



## Mark Grant (10 Jun 2014)

I've done Hanworth to Worthing return a few times, it's about 111 miles I think.
I did return along the A24 though, but on a Sunday it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2014)

I don't mind doing the A24 for a fast ride there and back but the ride back on the cycle route 20 at the weekend sparked my imagination . Nice roads there and back sounds like a nice idea to me . Adding too many miles for the pleasure doesn't sound so good though


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jun 2014)

I went for a bit of a scout about yesterday and worked out the roads to and around box hill . http://app.strava.com/activities/153874943
I think if I go straight ahead I can get past Gatwick via the back lanes / roads and pick up another route . Although I seem to be having great fun looking at maps and then going out to ride the route in the hope that I have picked a tarmac road and not a dirt track


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I went for a bit of a scout about yesterday and worked out the roads to and around box hill . http://app.strava.com/activities/153874943
> I think if I go straight ahead I can get past Gatwick via the back lanes / roads and pick up another route . Although I seem to be having great fun looking at maps and then going out to ride the route in the hope that I have picked a tarmac road and not a dirt track


Use bikehike? The OS map will tell you what's real and what's not.

Box Hill-Dorking-Stonebridge-Newdigate-Charlwood-Gatwick-Crawley-Pease Pottage
or
Box Hill-Dorking-Stonebridge-Newdigate-Rusper-Lambs Green-Faygate-Colgate-Pease Pottage will bypass Gatwick and Crawley on lanes.

But I'd get to Box Hill and then head off west into the Surrey Hills, much more fun than a ride to Brighton.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Use bikehike? The OS map will tell you what's real and what's not.
> 
> Box Hill-Dorking-Stonebridge-Newdigate-Charlwood-Gatwick-Crawley-Pease Pottage
> or
> ...


Id just come down from the workshop to see if there was a route planner online 
Its good that one , but I have ended up in Crawley again


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Id just come down from the workshop to see if there was a route planner online
> Its good that one , but I have ended up in Crawley again


Just watch out for my nieces, nephews and in-laws. Mind you the in-laws are from a posh bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2014)

Bump..
I took a few pics of Cycle route 20 on my way back from L2B last weekend.












Some of it is like this, but quite a few miles are the old A23 before the dual carriageway was built. Some is alongside the dual carriageway, separated from traffic by the Armco barrier.






Not easily ridden near the B2115 Cuckfield turn though due to roadworks!!

Easy ride though with no major hills on the sections we used northbound.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jun 2014)

@PeteXXX If you don't think Handcross Hill is a major climb going north, or come to that Bolney/Warninglid, then, as your username might suggest, you are far too hardcore to be riding sustrans routes.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> @PeteXXX If you don't think Handcross Hill is a major climb going north, or come to that Bolney/Warninglid, then, as your username might suggest, you are far too hardcore to be riding sustrans routes.


Oh yes.. I'd forgotten about Handcross Hill. We cut away from 20 to Turners Hill then back on some of the L2B route. We used the most direct route as we had 130 miles to do on day. White Hill and up the scarp slope was bloomin' steep as well!!


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Jun 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> Bump..
> I took a few pics of Cycle route 20 on my way back from L2B last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 48217
> ...


I think I may give it a go today


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Jun 2014)

Didn't go to plan , I turned left rather than right but enjoyed the surrey hills


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> Bump..
> I took a few pics of Cycle route 20 on my way back from L2B last weekend.
> 
> Some of it is like this, but quite a few miles are the old A23 before the dual carriageway was built. Some is alongside the dual carriageway, separated from traffic by the Armco barrier.
> ...



@jefmcg may recall that set of steps and my blood curdling scream and expletives as I tried to detach the tendon in my elbow once and for all by grabbing a fully laden falling bike!!! We were going down the steps!


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> @jefmcg may recall that set of steps and my blood curdling scream and expletives as I tried to detach the tendon in my elbow once and for all by grabbing a fully laden falling bike!!! We were going down the steps!


I think I know those steps ! I mentioned to Paul that I rode with on the way back from Brighton that it was lucky we didn't have a lad race going on . I'm pretty sure we would have cleared the steps and barrier if we had been giving it some . Lucky we are grown ups and where not racing . ( ok we where a bit lost  )


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> @jefmcg may recall that set of steps and my blood curdling scream and expletives as I tried to detach the tendon in my elbow once and for all by grabbing a fully laden falling bike!!! We were going down the steps!


Steps. I think, should be neither on a bike path nor a radio!!


----------

